# Free Shipping E/O - Ends 9/30/09



## Melodee (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi All ~  Hope I'm posting this in the right place.

I was on Essential Wholesale's webiste today and saw that they are offering free shipping on their E/O's ann E/O blends.   I've used them a couple times and have had no problems with them...

Portland (Oregon) Metro members only:  They have 25# of lye for 1.87/pound (pick-up only) any members interested in splitting, please pm me.

http://www.essentialwholesale.com/[/url

Melodee


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 26, 2009)

melodee, who has free shipping on EO's?  I'm not showing anything in your post on my end


----------



## Melodee (Sep 27, 2009)

Now that's odd...  I wrote it in there...

It's Essential Wholesale

http://www.essentialwholesale.com/

I've used them before and have had no problems...  

Sorry about that - I wonder what happened???  Weird....

  Melodee


----------

